# Niche Grinder Crack



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Has anyone else experienced cracking of the wooden 'deck' of their Niche grinder? Mine is away from heat in a dry corner of the kitchen and at least eighteen inches away from my espresso machine. Notwithstanding that, I have noticed a crack at the back.









I have now treated the whole wooden area with butchers block wax but the crack remains.

I will send the photo to the manufacturer (when I can find an email address!) but wondered whether anyone else had experienced the same or a similar issue.

David


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I am sure the Niche team will sort this out, probably not well treated oak wood.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have emailed them and sent the photo. We will see what they say ...

David


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Try a Facebook message as well. James usually replies fast.

BR


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I expect they will send you a new deck...

P.S. Perhaps even send a Nubian slave girl to come round and rub oil into those dry cracked parts of yours?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

HaHa


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> Has anyone else experienced cracking of the wooden 'deck' of their Niche grinder? Mine is away from heat in a dry corner of the kitchen and at least eighteen inches away from my espresso machine. Notwithstanding that, I have noticed a crack at the back.
> 
> View attachment 39529
> 
> ...


Do you have central heating by any chance?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

ashcroc said:


> Do you have central heating by any chance?


Yes, but not on the kitchen and, as I noted in my original post, the grinder is away from any heat source and at least eighteen inches from the heat of my espresso machine.

Looking at it, I suspect the crack starts from a hole drilled in the wood where it attaches yo the body of the grinder.

David


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> Yes, but not on the kitchen and, as I noted in my original post, the grinder is away from any heat source and at least eighteen inches from the heat of my espresso machine.
> 
> Looking at it, I suspect the crack starts from a hole drilled in the wood where it attaches yo the body of the grinder.
> 
> David


That's possible but central heating is well known for drying out the air so wood can crack even if you don't have a direct heat source in the room it's in.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

ashcroc said:


> That's possible but central heating is well known for drying out the air so wood can crack even if you don't have a direct heat source in the room it's in.


Perhaps I should only make coffee in the garage then!

It's interesting that none of my oak furniture has cracked although the rooms in which it is placed are all heated!

I suspect a latent crack was present when the wood was machined.

It's not a big deal, I wasn't bad-mouthing Niche. I was merely asking if anyone else had experienced the issue.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> Perhaps I should only make coffee in the garage then!
> 
> It's interesting that none of my oak furniture has cracked although the rooms in which it is placed are all heated!
> 
> ...


No need to go that far! Just keep it oiled/waxed so it doesn't dry out & it should be fine (or at the very least not get any worse). Beeswax is good if you need it to be food safe & it gets a nice luster after a few years.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I do not recall any care instructions being in the box but I will check. I have treated it with butchers block wax now which is food-safe and hope it will not get worse. It is only cosmetic and has no effect on function - but may well devalue the grinder if and when I move it on!

David


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> I do not recall any care instructions being in the box but I will check. I have treated it with butchers block wax now which is food-safe and hope it will not get worse. It is only cosmetic and has no effect on function - but may well devalue the grinder if and when I move it on!
> 
> David


That's not too surprising, I'm just going on what I picked up from my grandad as he restored antique furniture. A good soak in oil will probably close the crack but it'll always be at risk of opening up again if allowed to dry out. I've put in '




' to stabilise a nasty crack in a tabletop before but that kind of repair always shows.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Buy some Joey replacements!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Buy some Joey replacements!


Sorry?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> Sorry?


 @joey24dirt does stripy bits to fit the niche.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

ashcroc said:


> DavidBondy said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry?[/quote @joey24dirt does stripy bits to fit the niche.
> ...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> Oh OK. No thanks ... I think I will stick with oak -- even if it is cracked!


Makes it unique!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have just heard back from Niche. They are sending me a new piece of wood!

David


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

ashcroc said:


> Makes it unique!


All according to one's taste. I think the multi-coloured handles etc are extremely ugly and I would not give one house room! Just my personal opinion!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

DavidBondy said:


> All according to one's taste. I think the multi-coloured handles etc are extremely ugly and I would not give one house room! Just my personal opinion!


Was talking about the crack though he's done the odd bit with normal wood too.


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

I expect you are right David, there from the start. Just had a good look over mine and no problems. It lives next to the V, warm kitchen, every reason to do the same but hasn't.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

OK. I think that this thread is now getting silly and childish. I will try to delete it ...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It might just be the grain opening up. See this for instance. The back looks as it did when it arrived









Pretty typical of some types of oak.

Guess I'll give the woodwork a coat of danish oil. Not one I'd usually use but if done just before bed time should be dry in the morning. 3 treatments should be enough.







Just hope I pick out a good real danish oil.

John

-


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

DavidBondy said:


> I have just heard back from Niche. They are sending me a new piece of wood!
> 
> David


good move from Niche Coffee Ltd


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Exactly what anyone would expect from Niche and also a good reminder to take care of the wooden tray...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just applied Brandon Wax Oil treatment to mine, and the LI handles while I was at it... deeply satisfying.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Sorry to resurrect this old thread. Did anyone ever find out a cause for this crack?


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Gatty agenda much. You went back to 2019 just to have a pop at someone on an internet forum. Really?


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

Cuprajake said:


>


Shouldn't this be on the cooking post from the other day? Lovely looking stew though Jake


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

depends, if posts weren't disappearing you'd of seen the context. sadly theres too much agenda on this forum, people putting the boot in.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

but im bronze so i can just hide them


----------



## Tinkstar (Nov 27, 2020)

Cooffe said:


> Sorry to resurrect this old thread. Did anyone ever find out a cause for this crack?


 I just read the thread you resurrected, there seems to be an obvious / clear opinion of why it happened 🤔

Seems like it got heated 🤣 some wooden personalities on this forum 🤷‍♂️


----------

